# Lamar Odom's infant child: Jayden Odom dies



## L

According to several sources, Lamar Odom's son died while suffocating in his crib. Child was 6 1/2 months old.


----------



## Saint Baller

This is horrible

My prayers to him


----------



## StackAttack

Ah, that's sick. Extremely sorry to hear the news, what did a 6 and a half month old kid do to deserve this? My prayers go to the Odom family.


----------



## L

StackAttack said:


> Ah, that's sick. Extremely sorry to hear the news, what did a 6 and a half month old kid do to deserve this? My prayers go to the Odom family.


Yeah its sad. He struggled to breathe in his sleep.


----------



## The Future7

I hate to here when infants die. My love and prayers go out to the Odoms.


----------



## edwardcyh

That stinks....

My condolences to the Odoms.


----------



## Dre

Horrible news. 

My condolences.


----------



## SMDre

_Dre_ said:


> Horrible news.
> 
> My condolences.


Same here. No one should have to bury thier child.


----------



## Charlotte_______

I feel so sad for Lamar and his family hes a great guy. Our thoughts are prayers are with you.


----------



## Shady*

Very sad news.

R.I.P.


----------



## croco

My condolences to them


----------



## Ninjatune




----------



## xray

That's gotta be the hardest thing...to bury your child.


----------



## xray

Here's the article from Fox:

*Lamar Odom's son dies  * 

Associated Press 
Posted: 15 hours ago 



EL SEGUNDO, Calif. (AP) - Los Angeles Lakers player Lamar Odom's 6 1/2-month-old son has died, a spokesman for the team said Thursday.

Jayden Odom died Wednesday night, apparently suffocating while sleeping in his crib in New York, according to John Black.
"Lamar is very distraught," Black said. "Both he and the baby's mother are asking that people respect their privacy at this time."

Jayden was born Dec. 15. Odom has two older children - a son and a daughter.

The 26-year-old Odom came to the Lakers two years ago in the trade that sent Shaquille O'Neal to the Miami Heat. Odom averaged 14.8 points, 9.2 rebounds and 5.5 assists in 80 games for the Lakers last season and 19.1 points, 11.0 rebounds and 4.9 assists in their first-round playoff series against the Phoenix Suns.


----------



## Jet

Aww this is soo sad... I feel so bad, my deepest sympathy goes out to the Odom family.


----------



## 08bryant24

thats sad
R.I.P.

does anybody know how he suffocated?


----------



## xray

08bryant24 said:


> does anybody know how he suffocated?


I haven't heard for sure, but it's presumed it was S.I.D.S.

(Sudden Infant Death Sydrome)


----------

